# Brooder House renovation



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Building we're working on is, at present, 24 feet wide & 20 feet deep with a "basement" and 1st floor. When finished, it will be 25' deep, and have a new steel roof on top of the existing roof. Li'l addition on left may get rebuilt, or go away, not sure which yet! I'll try to take some pics of progress, and post them.

Picture was taken 10 years ago last summer! The building has deteriorated considerably since!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What will it be used for? Chickens, equipment, excommunicated family members?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> What will it be used for? Chickens, equipment, excommunicated family members?


All of the above!  Except chickens!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

We are making headway!  We finished installing the new rafters yesterday!


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow that's crazy down here if you say brooder house it is all about chickens. I have a huge brooder house and some smaller ones as we sold chickens (sold all due to moving) but at any given time we would have about 1000 laying hens and about 1600 baby chicks. Glad your making headway on it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> We are making headway!  We finished installing the new rafters yesterday!


I wish the old "chicken house" was still here on the farm. I'd renovate the s**t out of it. I'm counting on you to do it right!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Construction crew that built my turkey barns went to build a layer house for a chicken farm. 800' long, 100' wide and 30' to peak of roof. I think it holds 480,000 layers and cost 12 million dollars.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

How long on the return of the investment?
101


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Probably 10 years or less. I know the turkey facilities are.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, we got the new roof finished on the brooder house yesterday! Now, baler, discbine & rake will stay dry, and hopefully the building will last as long as we do!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's a picture of the big hen house! I store my hay on the far end of the second floor! Hay storage is 20 feet deep 100 feet long and 6.5 feet high! The floor is 7 feet above ground! It is the section under the bright roof to the left of the peak. Capacity is about 1,900 bales


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks good and a nice job Dave

Bucket truck is cheating


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bucket truck is working smarter. Use what is available. 

And bring it in if its not.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Good Lord! American Pickers would have a field day in that barn!!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Here's a picture of the big hen house! I store my hay on the far end of the second floor! Hay storage is 20 feet deep 100 feet long and 6.5 feet high! The floor is 7 feet above ground! It is the section under the bright roof to the left of the peak. Capacity is about 1,900 bales


Whats the story on your old vehicle?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Old Ford(s)!

They're my brother's!

2 Model AA trucks, 1 Model A coupe & 1 Model A "doodle bug"! One of the Model AA trucks was bought, brand new, by our grand father, a year or so after he bought a brand new Farmall Regular! They both have been on the farm ever since, but have not run for around 50 years!

A picture of the Regular tucked away in the barn cellar while we were renovating the main barn in 2013!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a really cool old building Dave....is that a granite stacked foundation on the backside?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup! It is a dry laid wall of hand cut Granite. The red water tank to the left of the Regular is in the corner. There is 40' of west wall to the left of the tank, and 56' of north wall to the right. Then, 40' of east wall. The south is open.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Ayup! It is a dry laid wall of hand cut Granite.


We call that dry stack here....I noticed a pic that you had of your garage that looked to have that kind of foundation maybe under the house. Is that common in your part of the country?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike,

Definitely common for anything over 100 years old! You spoke of our garage, and I'm assuming it was the generator picture! There used to be a barn here, what is often referred to as a "bank barn", but it burned circa 75 years ago. The garage foundation was built with Granite salvaged from the burned barn. The garage is about 22'x22', and the OH doors are not tall enough for my Silverado, so it lives up to the "big barn" with the tractors! The "big barn" is a 24'x36' pole shed 12' posted, dirt floor & open on the 24' east end.

1st pic is of our homestead in New Boston

2nd pic is the garage from the rear

3rd pic is the big barn

4th pic is the li'l barn


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Some day, when I'm rich instead of handsome , the big barn just might get a concrete floor and doors!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a beautiful place Dave.....if you just didn't get so much of that white stuff... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The new roof is handling the snows just fine!


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother (Feb 8, 2015)

Glad to see the roof is handling the snow. Building would have likely gone down this winter without the new roof


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Sheepdogs Brother said:


> Glad to see the roof is handling the snow. Building would have likely gone down this winter without the new roof


Ayup, on top of my discbine, rake & baler!  Glad we "got 'er done"!


----------

